# sunday night



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

killed 8 sunday night in a 200 yard stretch in the bay will post pics as soon as i figure out how


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Longbeard (5/27/2008)*killed 8 sunday night in a 200 yard stretch in the bay will post pics as soon as i figure out how


Nice stabbing...Here is how to post :takephoto

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost118774.aspx


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i think i figured it out let me know if it doesnt come thru


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish :toast


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

the biigest was 21 inches the smallest was 16 inches


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Great mess of fish!!!:clap Looks like those In the 20" range are becoming more common place these last few days.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i have noticed that i see them early in the night instead of later


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

How early is early? I am new to this and trying to figure the little buggers out. Went last night in the sound and got nada, figuring the bay may be a better shot.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

early to me is right after dark


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job..... You cant out guess a flounder. Somtimes they are there waiting for you right at dark, somtimes they dont show up till the wee hours of the morning. Just gotta go when you can and hope for the best.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (5/27/2008)*Good job..... You cant out guess a flounder. Somtimes they are there waiting for you right at dark, somtimes they dont show up till the wee hours of the morning. Just gotta go when you can and hope for the best.


I think MR hit the nail on the head!!!:clap Flounder are some of the most unpredictable fish I have ever dealt with. :doh


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I've found stretches of shoreline where I've been able to go back and forth all night long down the same stretch and flounders will come in to replace the ones I stuck on theprevious pass. Can go to the same stretch two weeks at later with similar conditons and not seenuthin.:banghead


----------

